# St. Lucie/Stuart Dock lights 2/20



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

how cold will it be?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

55* at 8pm,  51* at 1am.  Wind from the NNE 10mph.  The plan is to fish up the northern & eastern edges from Sailfish Point to the Roosevelt bridge.


Edit: I'm hitting Happy Hour in Jupiter. The plan should still hold, but I may be a little late ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy hour is a better plan.


----------

